# Is this an ok x-pen ?



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi this is his pen , he gets 2-4 hours of run time a day . Is it ok?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 6, 2021)

What is the height of the pen? Is that a poo pile next to the water dish?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

And what is that discoloration on the floor? Is that calcified urine spots?


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> What is the height of the pen? Is that a poo pile next to the water dish?


It's 28inch, and no, that's not poo , I couldn't find his pellet dish then but I found it and have since put them on it.



ArtistChibi said:


> And what is that discoloration on the floor? Is that calcified urine spots?


It's paint , when they were painting the house they got it on the floor


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

He's litter box trained and neutered


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 7, 2021)

How long is the pen?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 7, 2021)

Evil paint. >.>
I have an x-pen about that same height. It worked when Shen didn't have confidence enough to jump over it. And now I had to get creative. And he's smaller than Xiao Wu.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> How long is the pen?


4x4 ft


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Hi this is his pen , he gets 2-4 hours of run time a day . Is it ok?



I think it's wonderful you are trying to make improvements for Robbie, even if they're not ideal. Some will say that it needs to be bigger (which I agree with), but if it's an improvement, it's great! If you're like me, slowly, you'll let your bun take over more and more of the house (or your room) and your life. As long as you're making sure he's safe and healthy and happy more and more each day, I think you're doing great!  

That being said, I think this looks more like a "house" for him than an x-pen. He needs a place where he can run! You said he gets time to run... is that in this x-pen or outside of it, supervised? Is this where he lives, and gets let out from here, or is this where he gets released to for his exercise? If the latter, keep trying to improve his situation!

Also I would but blankets or something down over _most _of the tile. Rabbits love laying on cool tile, so leave him a little space to sprawl out where it's cool and clean, but remember, rabbits do not have pads on their feet like cats and dogs, and moving around on hard floors can cause them pain over time!

Hope some of this helps, and I'm glad to be helping in your journey to give Robbie the best life you can! Give him boops for me!









Rabbits Need More Space Than You Think


When you go into a pet store, you might notice a row of cages marketed toward rabbits. These products will have enticing names like ‘deluxe rabbit home’ and show images




bunnylady.com


----------



## NYAngela (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Hi this is his pen , he gets 2-4 hours of run time a day . Is it ok? View attachment 54311


So great that he’s litter box trained, given that I would suggest something on the floor. I have a reusable puppy pee pad in mine that’s 4x4. You can find a variety of colors and sizes on Amazon, I’ve also seen circle shape which might work better for your set up. Maybe a place to hide (mine hides under bed) and some more toys and things to chew so he doesn’t get bored


----------



## Fuz (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi! 
Do you think itll be okay to open up that pretty pink blanket and cover the entire floor? Bunnies tend to gnaw at most things.. And the paint is a bit worrisome


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> 4x4 ft


Ok. That might be a little small.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fuz said:


> Hi!
> Do you think itll be okay to open up that pretty pink blanket and cover the entire floor? Bunnies tend to gnaw at most things.. And the paint is a bit worrisome


I agree with you.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> I think it's wonderful you are trying to make improvements for Robbie, even if they're not ideal. Some will say that it needs to be bigger (which I agree with), but if it's an improvement, it's great! If you're like me, slowly, you'll let your bun take over more and more of the house (or your room) and your life. As long as you're making sure he's safe and healthy and happy more and more each day, I think you're doing great!
> 
> That being said, I think this looks more like a "house" for him than an x-pen. He needs a place where he can run! You said he gets time to run... is that in this x-pen or outside of it, supervised? Is this where he lives, and gets let out from here, or is this where he gets released to for his exercise? If the latter, keep trying to improve his situation!
> 
> ...


I've owned rabbits for a few years , about 4 years , and he's free roamed for 4-6 hours a day normally , but some days it's a little less . He gets let out when we are in, and when we are out in a bunny proofed space . And sometimes it's all night , but I can't free roam him all the time right now , but when we move he will be free roamed in my bedroom 24/7 .


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Fuz said:


> Hi!
> Do you think itll be okay to open up that pretty pink blanket and cover the entire floor? Bunnies tend to gnaw at most things.. And the paint is a bit worrisome


Yes xx. I have 2 of them and he usually has one but it was drying that's why it's not in


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Ok. That might be a little small.


Oh okay . I will extend it !


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> So great that he’s litter box trained, given that I would suggest something on the floor. I have a reusable puppy pee pad in mine that’s 4x4. You can find a variety of colors and sizes on Amazon, I’ve also seen circle shape which might work better for your set up. Maybe a place to hide (mine hides under bed) and some more toys and things to chew so he doesn’t get bored
> View attachment 54317


Okay, I'm going to buy him more hideys and toys very soon and I'm going to make it about 6x8ft


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Okay, I'm going to buy him more hideys and toys very soon and I'm going to make it about 6x8ft


He doesn't really use toys but I give him a few anywau


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm going to let him out either till I go to bed or till the morning !


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Oh okay . I will extend it !


Oh good.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Oh good.


Sorry I didn't know it was too small!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> It's 28inch, and no, that's not poo , I couldn't find his pellet dish then but I found it and have since put them on it.



Oh okay. I couldn't tell in the photo. If it was poo, I was going to suggest moving the litter box there. But if he's trained, no worries. 

The good thing about ex-pens is how many different ways they can be configured. By making use of an existing wall, it's easy to double the space. Here's an example of how a similar pen creates more space. You don't have to copy it exactly, of course, but it may give you an idea of ways to make the space larger with the same pen you already have.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> Oh okay. I couldn't tell in the photo. If it was poo, I was going to suggest moving the litter box there. But if he's trained, no worries.
> 
> The good thing about ex-pens is how many different ways they can be configured. By making use of an existing wall, it's easy to double the space. Here's an example of how a similar pen creates more space. You don't have to copy it exactly, of course, but it may give you an idea of ways to make the space larger with the same pen you already have.
> View attachment 54343


I've tried that before and he escaped


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 7, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> I've tried that before and he escaped


It has to be secured so he can't move the pen away from the wall. This can be done with hooks in the wall OR, if one doesn't want to do that, bricks or heavy blocks can prevent it from moving. It's a matter of testing what works. 

In my photo, we have a heavy litter box and that piece of furniture on the right side that kept it from moving on that side. The other side has a 14" square piece of tile on top of the carpet that keeps the pen from moving on the left side. Bunnies tend to pull (rather than push) the pen. So just get creative to find out how to prevent it from moving. Try something and then pull and push on it at bunny level to see what happens.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 7, 2021)

But thank you !


Blue eyes said:


> It has to be secured so he can't move the pen away from the wall. This can be done with hooks in the wall OR, if one doesn't want to do that, bricks or heavy blocks can prevent it from moving. It's a matter of testing what works.
> 
> In my photo, we have a heavy litter box and that piece of furniture on the right side that kept it from moving on that side. The other side has a 14" square piece of tile on top of the carpet that keeps the pen from moving on the left side. Bunnies tend to pull (rather than push) the pen. So just get creative to find out how to prevent it from moving. Try something and then pull and push on it at bunny level to see what happens.


Okay thanks , I dont have a wall behind that but I could move it .


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

I moved it and made it so much bigger!
I will send a picture soon


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 8, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Sorry I didn't know it was too small!


That Is fine.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Is this any better ?


----------



## Freedom (Apr 8, 2021)

For a hidey just a cardboard box is great.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Freedom said:


> For a hidey just a cardboard box is great.


Okay, I'm making him a wooden house soon ! He doesn't use hideys really .


----------



## lilac (Apr 8, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> So great that he’s litter box trained, given that I would suggest something on the floor. I have a reusable puppy pee pad in mine that’s 4x4. You can find a variety of colors and sizes on Amazon, I’ve also seen circle shape which might work better for your set up. Maybe a place to hide (mine hides under bed) and some more toys and things to chew so he doesn’t get bored
> View attachment 54317



What pen are you using here? It looks great!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

I want to free roam him nut


lilac said:


> What pen are you using here? It looks great!


The Amazon basics pen x 
He's having free roam time right now !


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

I made it even bigger because I thought it was still too small


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 8, 2021)

That's much more roomy! Nice job!!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Blue eyes said:


> That's much more roomy! Nice job!!


Yes and I keep it open for 4hours atleast a day!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

When I open the gate he doesn't really come out , why?


----------



## Fuz (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi.. My guess is that you are making alot of adjustments to his environment, so he probably just needs some time to get accustomed to his larger living space. Leave the gate open so he knows that he does have the option to come out, if not, let him take things at his own pace.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuz said:


> Hi.. My guess is that you are making alot of adjustments to his environment, so he probably just needs some time to get accustomed to his larger living space. Leave the gate open so he knows that he does have the option to come out, if not, let him take things at his own pace.


Okay thanks 
He comes out sometimes but mainly flops and sleeps in the cage. When he does come out he like really wly quickly runs to me and jumps on my couch


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Eating hay in a box


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey he likes having a few toys , hideys ,tunnels and food out when he's out.
He's running around right now 
He loves my guinea pigs ! But I don't let them go together of course ! It's not fully bunny proofed so I keep a very close eye on him , I'm getting the things tommorow!


----------



## Fuz (Apr 9, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, did you have a profile called Jasminebunny? You sound alot like her and she had guinea pigs too. 

Anyway we are happy your rabbit is enjoying his new space. Good luck!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuz said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you have a profile called Jasminebunny? You sound alot like her and she had guinea pigs too.
> 
> Anyway we are happy your rabbit is enjoying his new space. Good luck!


No , I don't know who that is sorry .
I've just got 5 guinea pigs too . I used to have a bunny but a bad thing happened to her ( my ex girlfriend sold her , she had a liver disease . She sold him because she breeded her and it didn't work. She was 8) , then I got Robbie . I've had him for 6 months now.


----------



## Fuz (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh I'm sorry!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuz said:


> Oh I'm sorry!


It's ok xx


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi does he need a hidey even if he doesn't use it ?


----------



## lilac (Apr 14, 2021)

I would offer a hide as an option anyways. Never know when he might get spooked and want to hide in it!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 14, 2021)

lilac said:


> I would offer a hide as an option anyways. Never know when he might get spooked and want to hide in it!


I added one but he never seems to get spooked by anything . He never uses it .


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey I've been free roaming him most of the time , apart from when everyone is out and at night .
This is his home base


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

*NYAngela*

This pen looks great! you have lots of toys and a litter box A++ especially considering the only thing I would recommend in maybe 2-3 hours of free roam time every day.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Bunnysrcool17 said:


> *NYAngela*
> 
> This pen looks great! you have lots of toys and a litter box A++ especially considering the only thing I would recommend in maybe 2-3 hours of free roam time every day.


Okay ! He gets 4-10+ hours of free roaming time


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

that is great he looks very happy but make sure you spot clean every day!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Bunnysrcool17 said:


> that is great he looks very happy but make sure you spot clean every day!


Yes I do! I couldn't find my brush then


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

Bunnysrcool17 said:


> *NYAngela*
> 
> This pen looks great! you have lots of toys and a litter box A especially considering the only thing I would recommend is maybe 2-3 hours of free roam time every day. and some more toys maybe.


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

He loves oat hay , my friend told me it can make him gain a lot of weight , I'd that true? Sorry random off topic question


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

hi again yes always put at least 1-2 hideys in their living space.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Bunnysrcool17 said:


> hi again yes always put at least 1-2 hideys in their living space.


Oh he doesn't use them , only likes a big box with lots of openings.


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

That can be true in large quantities and i would not 
give it as a full-time hay.


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 21, 2021)

yes that is fine to sorry i have to go!


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Bunnysrcool17 said:


> That can be true in large quantities and i would not
> give it as a full-time hay.


Okay! I was going to mix it with other hays


----------

